# when picking and selling morels



## spike9

Should I be cleaning them for people or leaving as is??


----------



## Old Elm

Yeah, just pick what Ya need,and leave the rest as is. - In the woods!


----------



## spike9

there are tons of bugs on the mushrooms how do you get them off without washing them


----------



## thewalkingstick

Yo, spike...think of yourself as the customer...would you want a bag of mushrooms with bugs crawling through it littered with fauna debris??
Finding them is half the work, preparing them for storage in the fridge is the other half...


----------



## johnnywilkman

Please tell me ASAP how to properly prepare the morels to go in the refrigerator! Thank you!


----------



## morel rat

HOW LONG DO YOU PLAN ON HAVING THEM IN THE FRIDGE?
soorry caps... I myself dry them for winter storage... just for eating i soak in a warm bowl of water with salt drives the bugs out... cut in half long ways and rinse clean... fryem up yum
hope I answered your question...


----------



## johnnywilkman

For a up to a week, if i can't find a buyer immediately


----------



## morel rat

If you are selling them, shake the dirt and bugs off and store in a paper bag in the fridge till sold
do not rinse them as they may get Moldy...


----------



## johnnywilkman

I cleaned then off already though over 100
I heard someone say your supposed to clean then out and keep them in the fridge with damp paper towels And replace the paper towels every other day?
And there was allot of ants in one of the big ones that if i didn't clean would have been in the fridge lol when i cut the end off to wash it out there must have been 25 lil ants that came flooding out lol


----------

